# Best Job for a FFA!



## The Educator (May 30, 2008)

This board needs more interesting topics... So, what do you think is the best job for a FFA??

Possibly working as or working in a...

Waitress?
Ice Cream Parlor?
Gym Instructor?
MacDonald's?
Burger King?
KFC?
Weight Loss Clinic?
Dietitian?
Bear Belly Measurer?

Any other ideas???


----------



## FreneticFang (May 30, 2008)

Walk into any food service place and check out the workers.
I worked 2 months at this subway place just to watch this cute bhm eat all day.

It was quite hilarious how the whole staff knew I was oogling at him. :happy:


----------



## PolarKat (May 30, 2008)

If the FFA is looking for constant eye candy, then I'd have to say comic stores,Video game shops, and truck stop waitress would probably be up there on the list..


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (May 30, 2008)

I work at McDonald's I see plenty of fat guys, though most of them are old lol


----------



## Smite (May 30, 2008)

Lawyer for the Mafia!


----------



## mergirl (May 30, 2008)

lmao "beerbelly measurer"!!
i wonder if you would need a degree to do that???


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 30, 2008)

The Educator said:


> This board needs more interesting topics... So, what do you think is the best job for a FFA??
> 
> Possibly working as or working in a...
> 
> ...



Yeah, coz everyone knows that teh fatties can't possibly have discriminating taste, and will mostly settle for cheap, cardboard junk food.

Yeesh :doh:


----------



## Tooz (May 30, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Yeah, coz everyone knows that teh fatties can't possibly have discriminating taste, and will mostly settle for cheap, cardboard junk food.
> 
> Yeesh :doh:



Good lord, calm down. That was not the intent, I'm sure.


----------



## Carl1h (May 30, 2008)

Maybe, TraciJo67, you could try to be a little positive and suggest some place you feel is appropriate rather than just criticize the OP.

I guess that as a fat man I am just being too cliche for some people's approval in going for the fast food, but me, I like to flirt with the young women at the Sonic drive in. They're all waaaay too young for me to be serious, but it's still fun.



TraciJo67 said:


> Yeah, coz everyone knows that teh fatties can't possibly have discriminating taste, and will mostly settle for cheap, cardboard junk food.
> 
> Yeesh :doh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 30, 2008)

I, for one, would also like to flirt with the fine young woman at Sonic.

SO, SOME ONE FOR THE LOVE OF FUCK. BUILD A FUCKING SONIC NEAR MY HOUSE. 

The best place to go is Dairy Queen on a hot summer day. Now that is what I am talkin' bout. 

and it's best to make sure you pillage the napkin holders first .. and when you see a cute fat girl all in her halter top eating her ice cream cone and it's all melty and she is like "waah, I just spilled ice cream down my top and there are no napkins and .. and if only there was a fine gentleman here to help me out with that" and I'm all like .. why hello thar, did I hear you needed some assistence and she is all like, yes. *bends over in slow motion* 

and so on and so forth .. no need to bore y'all with the details.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 30, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I, for one, would also like to flirt with the fine young woman at Sonic.
> 
> SO, SOME ONE FOR THE LOVE OF FUCK. BUILD A FUCKING SONIC NEAR MY HOUSE.
> .



Ha-Ha  I now have a Sonic by me. Just opened a week and a half ago, and ummmm the lines have been insane. 

no guys for me to flirt with though, just a bunch of young roller skating/blading girlies.

However, the manager type that emerged momentarily, yeah, definitely got my attention. 

Oh and as for jobs for FFAs...I throw in this one.

Any job on a college campus. (I have lots of nice eye candy around here lots of the time, )


----------



## JiminOR (May 30, 2008)

While we're on the subject of Sonics, what's the deal?

One opened up here recently, month and a half ago. Everytime I drive by that place (at least twice a day to and from work) I see a bajillion people there.

I've went twice, and seeing all the people, I thought the food would probably be fantastic.

I was underwhelmed. Not that it sucked. But it's just regular ass burgers and stuff, nothing special, at least as far as I could tell. My first thought biting into a burger was pretty much 'meh'

So, what's the deal? Are people just stupid? That's my leading theory so far.


----------



## Ash (May 30, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> While we're on the subject of Sonics, what's the deal?
> 
> One opened up here recently, month and a half ago. Everytime I drive by that place (at least twice a day to and from work) I see a bajillion people there.
> 
> ...



You ate the wrong thing. The tots are where it's at, man. Tots and a cherry limeade.


----------



## Smite (May 30, 2008)

Ass burgers. Classic.


----------



## JiminOR (May 30, 2008)

I had the tots, yawn. I could think of 10 places in town I can get much better tots. I'll have to try the cherry limeade the next time I see a reasonable amount of people there.


----------



## Carl1h (May 30, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> While we're on the subject of Sonics, what's the deal?
> 
> So, what's the deal? Are people just stupid? That's my leading theory so far.



Yeah, the food is just fast food, I'd grade it above McD or BK, but still just fast food.

I go there for the drinks, full range of fountain drinks with whatever flavor you want in 'em. And the ice, mmm, small, sort of pre-crushed chunks, perfect for eating a few chunks of ice between sips of soda. Best fountain and ice from any fast food chain I've found. Ok, the downside is that the drinks are on the pricey side, but they have a half price happy hour. Here it runs from 2pm to 5pm, but I have seen those hours vary from town to town.

Nothing takes the edge off our 110+ degree summers down here like a cranberry limeade, especially at half price. :wubu:

Of course I doubt I can entirely rule out the possibility that I'm just stupid. 

Oh, and around here the carhops aren't all small and they aren't all girls.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 30, 2008)

And I'm with ya'll. (and you'll have to imagine I order my burger bunless and ketchupless...stupid celiac and IBS)

But the meat and cheese is just that meat and cheese.

BUT

I can get a fruit juice slush...which is good...or it seems that their peach iced tea either has so little High Fructose Corn Syrup that it doesn't affect me, or just plain doesn't have it. (I'm not so sure about the cherry limade, had a Sip of Mr. Man's and well, it was da awse, but afraid of it having HFCS and all that jazz)


----------



## The Educator (May 30, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Yeah, coz everyone knows that teh fatties can't possibly have discriminating taste, and will mostly settle for cheap, cardboard junk food.
> 
> Yeesh :doh:



I can't even see how I'm even implying that fat people are never discerning. You will find fat people and thin people in all restaurants - in top class restaurants and in MacDonald's. Fast food places are generally fattening so it's only logical that the ratio of fat to thin is higher than in other restaurants.

I know one has to write a disclaimer at the end of every post to make sure NO ONE is offended... but I couldn't be bothered and it detracts from the point of the post; which is to have fun and thought-provoking discussion. You may want to justify your use of of the term "fatties" before someone like yourself has a problem with that. People are not going to talk about anything thought-provoking if they are scared and that is a much bigger problem. The forum can't be all belly pics 

Anyway, another workplace: Big and Tall store.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 30, 2008)

The Educator said:


> I can't even see how I'm even implying that fat people are never discerning. You will find fat people and thin people in all restaurants - in top class restaurants and in MacDonald's. Fast food places are generally fattening so it's only logical that the ratio of fat to thin is higher than in other restaurants.
> 
> I know one has to write a disclaimer at the end of every post to make sure NO ONE is offended... but I couldn't be bothered and it detracts from the point of the post; which is to have fun and thought-provoking discussion. You may want to justify your use of of the term "fatties" before someone like yourself has a problem with that. People are not going to talk about anything thought-provoking if they are scared and that is a much bigger problem.



Well, I didn't see Chez Pretention on that list. And I'm hardly 'offended'. Slightly annoyed at the implied stereotype, because such things always chafe at me. It is what the ignorant general population tends to believe, after all -- that we're fat because we eat too much freakin' McDonalds. 

And if you think that the ratio of fat people is higher in McDonalds than in a nice restaurant, then clearly, you've never visited Red Lobster (keed ... I keed).


----------



## Smite (May 30, 2008)

I think you're looking too far into what Educator typed Traci.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 30, 2008)

The Big and Tall man shop. I think that would be a great place to met a big handsome guy


----------



## The Educator (May 30, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, I didn't see Chez Pretention on that list. And I'm hardly 'offended'. Slightly annoyed at the implied stereotype, because such things always chafe at me. It is what the ignorant general population tends to believe, after all -- that we're fat because we eat too much freakin' McDonalds.
> 
> And if you think that the ratio of fat people is higher in McDonalds than in a nice restaurant, then clearly, you've never visited Red Lobster (keed ... I keed).



There was no "implied stereotype." You failed to notice an actual implication in the initial post: the implication of a waitress. You're far more likely to find a waitress in a higher class of restaurant than MacDonald's, KFC or Burger King. So if you had noticed an actual implication in there you would have realized that I had covered all restaurants. However even if I hadn't I still would have implied no stereotype. :bow:

Oh and Krispy Kreme just came to mind


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 30, 2008)

Oh and on the other topic on this thread. I would say that more that 50% of the people I see at Mickey D's is overweight - I have even noticed that the employees gain weight while they work there - I go to the same one pretty much daily.


----------



## JiminOR (May 30, 2008)

Thank you for pointing out the drinks at Sonic folks, I knew I had to be missing something. I've noticed the happy hour thing too, next time I see less than 20 cars at the drive through I'll have to try out some drinks.

The owners sure must be raking in the dough though, gotta hand it to whoever owns that place.


----------



## Tad (May 30, 2008)

I suppose it depends on your definition of 'best.' I mean, just for how many fat guys you might see in a day, yah, a fast food restaurant may well be the best place, just because the number of people who pass through. Then again, you'll see most of them for about thirty seconds.

If you want a chance to interact with them a bit more, or especially if you want it as a place to meet big guys, I'd think a fast food place would not be so great.

I totally second the suggestion of a comic book store, and would add a gaming store. Especially for a young FFA....the ones that run tournaments for card games like Magic or Yugi-Oh see no shortage of fat guys who are hanging around for hours.

I would think working reception at a garage/mechanics might not be bad either....after all, fat guys drive too, and you'd probably have a good chance to talk with them?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 30, 2008)

I'm in love with this girl who works at Rita's water ice a block from my house. Seems like many BHMs frequent that spot.


----------



## velia (May 30, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Thank you for pointing out the drinks at Sonic folks, I knew I had to be missing something. I've noticed the happy hour thing too, next time I see less than 20 cars at the drive through I'll have to try out some drinks.
> 
> The owners sure must be raking in the dough though, gotta hand it to whoever owns that place.



Yep, Jim, the drinks are where it's at. I could give a crap about the food. I just want a Cherry Limeade AND some Ocean Water. I wonder sometimes if loving the food thing is about being from the more southern parts of the states. Everyone I knew in Texas LOVED Sonic food. My husband's from Arizona and misses Coney Dogs so much, you'd think they were a close relative. Barf.  I could be wrong, but that's my theory. Maybe if you live where it's hotter than hell, the food tastes better at Sonic.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 30, 2008)

velia said:


> Yep, Jim, the drinks are where it's at. I could give a crap about the food. I just want a Cherry Limeade AND some Ocean Water. I wonder sometimes if loving the food thing is about being from the more southern parts of the states. Everyone I knew in Texas LOVED Sonic food. My husband's from Arizona and misses Coney Dogs so much, you'd think they were a close relative. Barf.  I could be wrong, but that's my theory. Maybe if you live where it's hotter than hell, the food tastes better at Sonic.


 
I have never been to a Sonic, I don't even know if there is one here in the Chicago area. We have our own addictive burgers, White Castle, you either love them or hate them. There is no ambivalence like there seems to be about the Sonic burgers. As far as drinks go, gotta get a vanilla milkshake from the porcelain palace to go with your sliders

BTW, best job for an FFA, gotta be a big and tall man's store. You get to compliment their clothes choices and make them feel all good about themselves, that is a good icebreaker


----------



## PolarKat (May 31, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> I have never been to a Sonic, I don't even know if there is one here in the Chicago area. We have our own addictive burgers, White Castle,


White Castle actually exists.. I thought that was just a fake place in Harold&Kumar??!


----------



## HEINEKEN (May 31, 2008)

Homemaker!




Unless you like to stare at strange men all day.


----------



## JayInBuff (May 31, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> SO, SOME ONE FOR THE LOVE OF FUCK. BUILD A FUCKING SONIC NEAR MY HOUSE.



Agreed, I live in Buffalo and get to see the commercials but there are none near by.


Back to the thread...every time I go to a buffet I see a lot of larger people. It could be a cheap buffet or an expensive one, lots of BBW/BHM everywhere.


----------



## Tooz (May 31, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> Agreed, I live in Buffalo and get to see the commercials but there are none near by.



There's one in PA, like 171 miles away.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 31, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> White Castle actually exists.. I thought that was just a fake place in Harold&Kumar??!



Are you serious?

I grew up on White Castle's here in Michigan. 

Yeah I don't want to talk about them

Then again, I am one of those fictitious FFAs too,  lol


----------



## Smite (May 31, 2008)

I've never seen a much fabled White Castle either!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 2, 2008)

Smite said:


> I've never seen a much fabled White Castle either!



Come to MI...home of White Castles and FFAs and Unicorns!  lol


----------



## Tad (Jun 2, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Come to MI...home of White Castles and FFAs and Unicorns!  lol



*laughing* but darn it, I've repped you too much recently to give this post the honor it deserves. Well delivered!


----------



## stefanie (Jun 2, 2008)

HEINEKEN said:


> Homemaker!



LOL - grow your own ...


----------



## PolarKat (Jun 2, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Come to MI...home of White Castles and FFAs and Unicorns!  lol



it's like DisneyLand for BHMS!!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 2, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Come to MI...home of White Castles and FFAs and Unicorns!  lol



I haven't been to one of those in a long time. Do they still make you order the burgers by like the dozen or whatever. When I was a kid you couldn't just get one because they're so small. And BEB, why are you on here? The GAME is on.


----------



## Smite (Jun 2, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Come to MI...home of White Castles and FFAs and Unicorns!  lol



I heard they have Unicorns cashering the White Castles selling burgers to FFA's...

but I've heard *alot* about MI.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I haven't been to one of those in a long time. Do they still make you order the burgers by like the dozen or whatever. When I was a kid you couldn't just get one because they're so small. And BEB, why are you on here? The GAME is on.



I is watching the game, almost peeing my pants.

And you can order like a 30 crave case etc. but you can order just one or two or whatever too.

Wings need to bring Lord Stanley home tonight. 

That is all.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 2, 2008)

Smite said:


> I heard they have Unicorns cashering the White Castles selling burgers to FFA's...
> 
> but I've heard *alot* about MI.



Yeah we have teh awesomes karaoke here too.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I haven't been to one of those in a long time. Do they still make you order the burgers by like the dozen or whatever. When I was a kid you couldn't just get one because they're so small. And BEB, why are you on here? The GAME is on.


 
You can buy one, although why would anyone want ONLY one? I don't remember ever being _required_ to buy them by the dozen, been eating them for more than 40 years. I asked my dad, who's 74, if they ever had to buy them in big amounts and he said he can't remember that ever being the case. When he was a kid, you could get them for a nickel. They cost 9 times as much now, although 9x5 is still only 45 cents each. Where else is a 900% increase still a good deal? I'll be honest, I don't think that we ever bought less than a dozen, usually at least 3 dozen for the family. It still takes at least 4 to fill me up, with onion rings on the side.


----------



## sunshinejenn (Jun 2, 2008)

I read a post recently about a store called Casual Male... I would think that would be an FFA's dream.:eat2:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 3, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> You can buy one, although why would anyone want ONLY one? I don't remember ever being _required_ to buy them by the dozen, been eating them for more than 40 years. I asked my dad, who's 74, if they ever had to buy them in big amounts and he said he can't remember that ever being the case. When he was a kid, you could get them for a nickel. They cost 9 times as much now, although 9x5 is still only 45 cents each. Where else is a 900% increase still a good deal? I'll be honest, I don't think that we ever bought less than a dozen, usually at least 3 dozen for the family. It still takes at least 4 to fill me up, with onion rings on the side.



Maybe that's what it was, it's been a long time and I didn't go there very often. I was probably just thinking of how they had them set up in packs or something. You know, the list price on the menu and stuff. I just always thought hamburgers by the dozen was funny, even if they're small.


----------

